# Anyone Bought From The Alpha Website?



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Got my eye on a submariner lookalike and someone pointed me in the direction of Alpha. There isa used one on t'bay at the moment, but its Â£35.

On their website they are $57.99 which is more or less Â£35. The only thing is they ship from Hong Kong I believe, so Im worried about the import tax hiking the price right up.

Has anyone bought from it recently and if so, how was the service and also how much was the tax, if any?

Cheers!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I have ordered from the several times. Never had a problem. After you order they send cheeky email asking for extra money for more secure shipping. Tell them you don't need it and as long as tracking number is given you'll be happy. I was pinged for customs duty once only and it was extra Â£11. They usually arrive in a week. I would rather get from them over eBay as you do get warranty, and you know it's working at least.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

there is a long post on here about alpha and all sounds good, i like the milsub they have on there sire, :cheers:

paul


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

I've also just spotted a Omega seamaster lookalike. Started drooling a bit. Comes in at under Â£100 together with the sub lookalike.

Its just the thought of the tax thats putting me off. I have no idea what to expect.

*Just saw Tall_Tims post. Sounds encouraging. I can cope with Â£11!*


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> I've also just spotted a Omega seamaster lookalike. Started drooling a bit. Comes in at under Â£100 together with the sub lookalike.
> 
> Its just the thought of the tax thats putting me off. I have no idea what to expect.
> 
> *Just saw Tall_Tims post. Sounds encouraging. I can cope with Â£11!*


ill have to check that out,

paul


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

I took the plunge. Got the green bezel sub and the blue bezel Seamaster. Just over Â£80 for the 2.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Just got a paypal invoice for $18. I presume this is for the "insurance" as was mention earlier. Have politely declined, so lets see what happens..


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup, that's the one. I paid the first time, but then refused the next 3. All 4 watches came within same time period. Interestingly (I thought so) the one I paid extra for was the one that got customs charges.

Good luck and enjoy when they arrive.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Just got another email suggesting paying the extra for EMS postage. Have declined again, lets see if they arrive!!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Aye you usually get an email explanation and a paypal request.

T


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

For those of us who don't know the Alpha website address, could somebody please add the URL

Thnx


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Not allowed to link direct to other manufacturer's sites on the forum but google aplha and watches and you wont be far off!


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Think I've found them - founded in 1993 ?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

That's them.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, must say I'm impressed with how helpful everybody is in here. :clap:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

chris_s said:


> Thanks, must say I'm impressed with how helpful everybody is in here. :clap:


Anyone come across a speedmaster on their searches - nearest I'll ever get to the real thing


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> chris_s said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, must say I'm impressed with how helpful everybody is in here. :clap:
> ...


**EDIT**

Oops, I read seamaster not speedmaster!!

Ignore this post!


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> chris_s said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, must say I'm impressed with how helpful everybody is in here. :clap:
> ...


There is no Alpha Speedmaster (at the moment).

Yes, Alpha do ask if you want courier - which almost guarantees customs charges.

Alpha now have a US based website. I believe that they'll ship to Europe too.

I can't help but wonder about a Chinese producer of very-close-look-a-likes... Do very similar pieces end up with fake dials? Who knows?


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

not sure what it is but a nice looking watch none the less


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

I've used them once and paid for the airmail delivery. It came in about 5 days and they marked the package as a gift. Pretty good service I thought.

Best,

Richard


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

sparky the cat said:


> not sure what it is but a nice looking watch none the less


I think that is the Paul Newman Daytona homage model.....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought one once, direct from Alpha. I got the Explorer 2 model (I actually ordered 2 by mistake - blame it on too much of Mr. Jameson's finest...) and for the money, it is a stupidly good watch. I doubt you will be unhappy woith your Alphas.

Rob


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> not sure what it is but a nice looking watch none the less


i think thats the alpha multi, kind of a speedmaster homage,

paul


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> I bought one once, direct from Alpha. I got the Explorer 2 model (I actually ordered 2 by mistake - blame it on too much of Mr. Jameson's finest...) and for the money, it is a stupidly good watch. I doubt you will be unhappy woith your Alphas.
> 
> Rob


I have to agree with you Rob, they're ridiculously good watches for the money. :clap:

Rich


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

After having a weird dream last night about the watches never turning up, I heard the knock at the door this morning I had been waiting for.

I shall write up a full review of both watches with pictures later, and hopfuly have it uploaded by tomorrow.

First impressions though are good on one, and fanstatic on the other.

Keep 'em peeled for the review later!


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Tom Radford said:


> Got my eye on a submariner lookalike and someone pointed me in the direction of Alpha. There isa used one on t'bay at the moment, but its Â£35.
> 
> On their website they are $57.99 which is more or less Â£35. The only thing is they ship from Hong Kong I believe, so Im worried about the import tax hiking the price right up.
> 
> ...


 I bought an Alpha 'Speedy' from them a while back. No problems at all. No requests for any extra money. The watch arrived within a week well packed with enough highly colourful Chinese stamps on it to start a collection. The watch does all it's supposed to do with no problems. Time keeping is excellent. The date and day indicators work as they should. The bracelet is a solid device. All in all - I'm well pleased with it. Not one for the Omega 'Speedy' purists obviously but whichever one you go for I'm pretty sure you'll be happy with it.

Chris.


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

I've bought 3 from them in the past and had no problems with quality or duty. I've just ordered another couple so I hope I haven't just jinked myself! :blink:

Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

When I recently ordered my Alpha `LV` they sent me the email advising paying extra to use EMS as Royal Mail were unreliable, I declined saying I`d always found RM safe. The watch arrived a couple of weeks later in good order. I`ve got my eye on a few more Alphas


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Anyone come across a speedmaster on their searches - nearest I'll ever get to the real thing


I see on Alpha USA there is a speedie lookalike.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

andyft21 said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone come across a speedmaster on their searches - nearest I'll ever get to the real thing
> ...


Yes but it is not a chronograph, just a multi function. There is talk of them using the ST19 to create a chrono speedie a like but it hasnt happened yet


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

As all the subforums have been jiggled around, I have made a thread in the Chinese watch section about my experiences and thoughts on the two Alphas!


----------



## scoobie232 (Dec 31, 2008)




----------

